# Any Ideas



## MAD MAN TIMO (May 5, 2005)

DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY IDEAS ON A LAYOUT FOR THIS? IT HAS. 
77 x 15" Straights 

34 x 9" Straights 

24 x 6" Straights 

7 x 3" Straights 

4 x 9" Crossover Track 

2 x 9" Squeeze Track 

5 x 15" Terminal Track 

2 x 15" Lapcounter Track 

6 x 9" Chicane Track (3 Left 3 Right) 

1 x Slider Track (2 pieces) 

50 x 9" 1/4 Circle 

32 x 1/8 Loop 

18 x 3" 1/8 Circle 

12 x 9" 1/8 Circle 

7 x 6" 1/8 Circle 

11 x 12" 1/8 Circle 

2 x Hairpin Track 

8 x 6" 1/8 Circle Banked Track 

4 x 9" 1/8 Circle Banked Track 

57 x High Bridge Supports 

26 x Low Bridge Supports 

1 x 50 Lap Lap-Counter 

85 x Guard Rails 

50+x Other Assorted Support Pieces 

7 x Working Cars (Including a Ferrari and a jaguar) 

3 x Non-working Cars (They all work but they just need parts, springs etc. 

4 x Other Car Shells 

7 x Working Controllers 

4 x Working Power Supplies (+ 1 non working) 

1 x Cardboard Pit Stop 
:freak:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I am betting that it is tomy AND tyco. I don't think tomy ever made any loop track, (did they?) but tyco sure did. They used to put it in about 50% on their sets for climbing walls and making full loops. The 3 " straights are probably adapters?

MMT, That track is....well...WOW!


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

Sounds like a project that requires a six pack and a weekend. :thumbsup: I'd look at hoslotcarracing.com under layouts, this should give you a few ideas. have fun.


----------



## MAD MAN TIMO (May 5, 2005)

This is an aurora AfX track. I have as much room as you would need for a track 2 large rooms. I enjoy both speed and combination. you dont need to include every peice. Thanx, Timo


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## MAD MAN TIMO (May 5, 2005)

Can you make one like the second one but have the 2 tracks joint together


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------

